# Grunts (Pigfish)



## Ultralite

I've been catching these every night by the dozens. They're bigger than the one in the picture (not me)...my "Sport fish of the Gulf of Mexico" guide says the bigger ones make good table fare...I know a grouper would inhale these big guys but, I'm pretty sure we won't make it into the gulf tomorrow:banghead










anyone eat these? I've got about 20 in a large pen right now wondering if I should eat some or wait on a offshore trip...big ones are fun to catch on ultralite tackle...these fish are in the 12"+/- range...


----------



## User1265

Grunts and Grits!!!

I know people do eat them but I have never. Not a whole lotta meat on them. I always use them for bait. 

They are kinda fun on light tackle.


----------



## Cuz

I now people do eat them, but they are killer as bait. Specks, reds, grouper, blacktips and kings like them.


----------



## Ultralite

> *wysecw (12/14/2007)*Grunts and Grits!!!
> 
> I know people do eat them but I have never. Not a whole lotta meat on them. I always use them for bait.
> 
> They are kinda fun on light tackle.


we had the shrimp and grits last night and dale mentioned grunts and grits since we've been catching them...anyone wanting to try the gulf tomorrow, i've got BIG live, free pigfish...


----------



## reelthrill

They are one of the best baits for big specks anywhere!


----------



## Halfmoon

I will eat them. They are a pain in the ass when they come inshore. So I will eat everyone or cut them up for bait.


----------



## Death From Above

They taste like red snapper, but not as good as a squirell fish.


----------



## Cubs Fan

Pig fish, I went out on a party boat down in south Fl. and they were cathing them and acting like this was apremier fish. I thought it ignorance is bliss. Its good to be a tourists.


----------



## bonita dan

Can't be any worse than Pan A Fried Croaker. I say fry one up Mike. Whats the worse that can happen,ya toss it out.:doh


----------



## Death From Above

> *Cubs Fan (12/15/2007)*Pig fish, I went out on a party boat down in south Fl. and they were cathing them and acting like this was apremier fish. I thought it ignorance is bliss. Its good to be a tourists.


Saw the same thing out of Ft Myers one time. They called the squirrel fish "sea bass" and the ruby lips were "sea perch" and folks had a fit everytime they brought one over the side. These were local folks....not tourists. Fishing sucks down there compared to what we have.


----------



## lil_fisherman

if you got the patience to clean them, their great eating.


----------



## BuckWild

Better than bream. pretty good fried up, though cleaning them is not fun for what you get!


----------



## jewfish

Pigfish are a bit different from grunts. I've never heard of anyone eating pigfish but I'm sure they'll fry up. Now the grunts, especially the bigger ones are good to eat, beside making great grouper bait.


----------



## Cubs Fan

Bait Is Baitigfish,grunts rubyredlips,Mullet!


----------



## Ocean Man

I would keep themfor bait but they are pretty good eating. Before I got a Gulf boat, me and my buddy use to fish in the bay a lot. We would always stay out untill we at least had fish for dinner. One day the fishing was tough and we came across a spot loaded with pigfish. We kept and cleaned 50 of them. Not a lot of meat on them but they tasted good.


----------



## bigfishrookie

If you can kill it- you can grill it! Remember that redfish and lobster used to be the poor man's fare. All pigfish needs is an exotic name change and would become popular! Maybe spotted sea grunt? At least get rid of the pig part. I can see it now- 2 person limit on pigfish and they gotta be 14-16" slot, season is one month out of the year.

Next up- REMORA! The poor man's Cobia.


----------



## Cubs Fan

Tonites special seafood medley (sea robin) aquatic quail,(lizardfish) Desert grouper,and seafrog nuggets(oyster cracker balls) For dessert honey dipped sweet fleas (Mole crabs) .Think of the possibilities? The cullinary world is cheating its self .


----------

